# 問違いない?



## lammn

I am reading this thread but I have problem with this sentence:



bl22 said:


> 問違いない感染前の遺伝子型だった。


 
I thought there is a typo in 問違いない because I am only familiar with 間違いない.
When I googled, however, I got 15300 hits for 問違いない.

My question is:
Does 問違いない really exist in Japanese language or it is merely a typo?


----------



## Wishfull

Thank you, lammn, for your pointing out this.

これは間違いなく、間違いないの誤植です。問違いないは間違いです。

問違いない　doesn't really exist in Japanese language.
It is merely a typo.


----------



## lammn

Thanks for the reply, Wishfull! 
I wonder how come 15300 people made mistakes in it!


----------



## Wishfull

lammn said:


> Thanks for the reply, Wishfull!
> I wonder how come 15300 people made mistakes in it!



I wonder so, too.
For example, I can hit only two if I enter 門違いない.

I think it is interesting to analyze why.
One reason would be, we tend to confuse ”間違いない”　and "問題ない”.
But 15300 are still too many........


----------



## mikun

Hi,
I've googled 問違いない and got around 14400 hits also.
Most of them were combination of 問題＋間違い
The only correct hit of 問違いない was 'word conference com, Japanese-English forum'.


----------



## lammn

mikun said:


> I've googled 問違いない and got around 14400 hits also.
> Most of them were combination of 問題＋間違い
> The only correct hit of 問違いない was 'word conference com, Japanese-English forum'.


 
I assume you used Japanese Google.
What I used is Chinese Google (谷歌).
I have added quotation mark(" ") in my search and so all the hits must have the entire phrase 問違いない not separated by any words in between.

You can click the this link to double-check.


----------



## Wishfull

みなさんこんばんは。恒例のグーグルリサーチの時間です。
グーグル日本を使用し、フレーズ検索 "~~"を使用した結果です。

"間違いない" 約10,200,000件
"問違いない" 約15,300件　「問い違い」の意味のサイトはあまりないようです。
"問い違いない" 0件　
"聞違いない" 約9,270件 　「聞き違い」ではなく「間違い」の誤植のことが多いようです。
"聞き違いない"2件
"門違いない" ２件　　
"開違いない" 6件
"閑違いない"　０件
"閉違いない" ２件

ほとんどすべてが「間違いない」の誤植のようです。
世の中には、うっかり屋さんが、とてもおおいのですね。
でもなぜこのような誤変換になるのでしょうかね

edit) グーグル検索のピットフォールをひとつ見つけました。
たとえば、「開違いない」でヒットした６件をたどってしらべると、オリジナルの文章は　「間違いない」でした。
どうもPDFファイル等の場合に、「間」と言う漢字を「開」という漢字としても認識するようです。

lammn の検索結果も、検索された最初の方のサイトは、確かに誤植でしたが、
最後の方のサイトを見てみると、サイトの中では、正しく「間違いない」と記載されています。

「PDFファイルの漢字の認識能力に問題があるから,google 検索では偽性高値をとる場合がある」　がひとつの答えのようです。

「問」と「間」をコンピュータも見間違えるのですね。
人間の私が全然気がつかなかったのも、仕方ないことだったかも知れません。


----------



## Wishfull

ふたたびこんばんは。
グーグルの検索オプションで、PDFファイルをはずして、検索してみましたが、
それでもやはり、ヒットしますね。
たとえば
http://www.google.co.jp/search?as_q...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images

普通のワープロの変換では、このような誤植は通常起きませんよね。

このような誤植が起きる別の可能性としては、そのサイトを作成した作者が、他人の文章の印刷物を「読んでここ！」のような文字の読み取りソフトを利用して、パクッた場合に、読み取りソフトの誤変換で、このようなミスが発生するのではないでしょうかね。
（もちろん、自分自身が以前に作成した印刷物を取り込む場合も含まれます。）
ワープロで手入力した場合にはありえないことだと思いますので。

（パクる＝盗用する＝盗む）


----------



## lammn

Wishfullさん、いろいろ研究してくれてありがとう。


Wishfull said:


> lammn の検索結果も、検索された最初の方のサイトは、確かに誤植でしたが、
> 最後の方のサイトを見てみると、サイトの中では、正しく「間違いない」と記載されています。


ごレスを読んで"問違いない"の検査結果もう一度見たら変なことが起こりました。
22ページやその後のページを開けたら、"問違いない" の検索結果は"約15,300件"でなく、"218件"になっちゃいました。
1件目から218件目までの内容は確かに"問違いない"という誤植がありますが、その後の結果はもう見えません。
最後の方のサイトはいったい"問違いない" か"間違いない"か、分かりませんね。 orz


----------



## Wishfull

確かに、２１８件になりますね。摩訶不思議。


http://blog.goo.ne.jp/harumi-s_2005/e/df9b72a47bd39ab1b587b65451ffb016
このサイトを見ていたら、「問違いない」、だけではなく、「三日問」、　「人問」と、すべての間が問に置換されているようです。　どうなってるの、このサイト？

このサイトの、元のサイトhttp://www.jca.apc.org/~earth/sub10.htm
に飛んでみると、やはり「問」になっており、最後に”（「週刊金曜日」　１９９７年５月１６日号掲載）”となっていました。

「週刊金曜日」という雑誌の内容を、読み取りソフトを使って読み取った際のトラブルではないか、ということで、私の仮説に自信が深まりました。
同時にグーグルの検索も「画像的に似たような形を呈する漢字については交差してヒットしてしまう欠点がある」との仮説が成り立つと思うのですが、なぜ２２ページになると、２１８件になるのかが、まだわかりません。
なんか、推理ゲームみたいで面白いです。（そろそろ、off topicとmoderator さんが、職務上やきもきしてくる頃なので、引き際にしたいと思います。）
でも、もし答えがわかったら、発表したいです。


----------



## Wishfull

２１８件になる理由がわかりました。
約１５，３００件Googleが検索した数はas many as possibleな数であり、実際に結果を表示させているのは、その中からより厳選された、今回の場合ならば２１８件のサイトのみになります。
そして、その検索の最後のページに行くと、

_「最も的確な結果を表示するために、上の２１８件と似たページは除外されています。
検索結果をすべて表示するには、ここから再検索してください。」_

中国のグーグルなら
为了提供最相关的结果，我们省略了与已显示的 220 个类似的条目。
根据您的意愿，可将省略的结果纳入搜索范围后再重新搜索。

と表示されています。
最後のページにいくとこの数字が表示されるので、１５３００→２１８といったことが起きるのでした。

以上off topicでした。

インターネット上に漢字の誤植が多いのは、読み取りソフトのエラーによること、
そして、そのサイトが、（特に重要な文献を読みこんだサイトであればあるほど）また他に流用されるので、誤植もそのままコピーされて行くこと、
と今では確信しております。


----------

